# '72 Honda CL350 Scrambler!



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Lots of people want old bikes. I'm thinking a full rebuild on the engine, some replacement parts (OEM $$$), but you could probably get away with minor stuff to get it running. It all depends on how much you want to do it.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

just sold it for $500.
more tools, yay!


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

Somebody got a deal. A Scrambler in that condition(complete) is hard to find


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

really?
i thought it was me getting the deal.
many other people were telling me it was worth between $200-$400.
but the bike wasn't running and needed at least a few hundred in parts and countless hours of labor.

so, i guess we both came out pretty happy about it then.

the guy that bought it is in the business of restoring bikes. he said often the japanese bikes he exports to clients in europe.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

My dad was picking up his new VTX1300 (insurance claim, rear-ender totaled his baby) and there were a few oldies in a side showroom. There was a 400 in there they wouldn't even let anybody sit on! They were priced up there in the thousands. Makes me wish I would have kept my basket-case Triumph 500.

$500 is a good "distribution fee."


----------

